# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  *الناس يمدحونك لما يظنونه فيك فكن أنت ذاما لنفسك لما تستيقنه منها (مقطع للشيخ عمر عبد الكافى)*

## انصر النبى محمد



----------

